# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2020



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

*Host:* Whitman Police Department
* Date:* August 10, 11, 12, 2020
* Location:* Whitman, MA
* Time:* 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
* Cost:* $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Whitman Police Department for reservations.*


----------

